# what is real name for money wart



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

whats the real name?


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

A number of different species go by that common name, but usually, people are referring to Bacopa monnieri as "moneywort."

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=55&category=genus&spec=Bacopa

-Naomi


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

that was it ty very much.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Sure thing  . I used to keep B. monnieri. HeyPK sent me some back in 2001 or so. I loved it a lot. Unfortunately, with it being illegal in California, and not a very sought-after plant among hobbyists, it was very difficult for me to give away my cuttings. It broke my heart to toss them, too. I guess at some point, I did a clean-out of my tank and forgot to re-plant the Bacopa, leaving them to rot in a container  . I'm sure I can find some, again. 

-Naomi


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> I'm sure I can find some, again.


Check back with me in a few weeks after Final Exams. I still have some.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Check back with me in a few weeks after Final Exams. I still have some.


Hey, Paul!

Thanks so much!!! Maybe we can do a trade? I may have a species or two that you might want to try... 

-Naomi


----------

